# Influenze dialettali nella scelta passato remoto vs. prossimo



## primo_cerchio

+Vorrei sapere se qualcuno di voi usa realmente nellla lingua parlata il passato remoto.

Lo fanno senz'altro i toscani. E gli altri?


----------



## Elisa68

Credo che ne abbiamo già discusso (prova a fare una piccola ricerca)

Comunque anche al sud è molto usato. Personalmente (io sono di Roma) lo uso solo se parlo di avvenimenti un po' datati nel tempo.


----------



## primo_cerchio

Mi rendo conto che se ne è parlato ma io chiedo l'uso effettivo nel parlare di tutti i giorni.
Un piccolo sondaggio informale.


----------



## gabrigabri

Io (torinese) cerco di usarlo se parlo di avvenimenti accaduti qualche anno fa. Secondo me bisogna usarlo appunto per qualcosa successo tanto tempo fa (remoto=lontano); non mi interessa se l'azione è terminata!!
Comunque penso che solo al nord non si usi molto: al sud è facile sentire "stamattina mangai dei biscotti..."
Ciao


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Qui, in Brianza, il passato remoto non si usa proprio nella conversazione quotidiana.
Quando, a scuola, tengo una lezione che ha connotazioni storiche e, quindi, parlo di tempi remoti lo uso.


----------



## Raphillon

Lo uso, raramente, ma lo uso


----------



## CriLu

primo_cerchio said:
			
		

> +Vorrei sapere se qualcuno di voi usa realmente nellla lingua parlata il passato remoto.
> 
> Lo fanno senz'altro i toscani. E gli altri?


 
Io lo uso, se l'azione è lontana nel tempo, negli altri casi ...
dipende da come mi gira.... a volte lo sostituisco col passato prossimo...
e a volte, anche quando l'azione è lontana nel tempo, col trapassato prossimo..


----------



## Saoul

Personalmente, da bravo lombardo, non lo uso quasi mai.
Ho già fatto l'esempio in altri threads che trattavano di argomenti simili, ma anche se dovessi raccontare qualcosa di quando ero bambino, userei il passato prossimo, perfettamente consapevole che è grammaticalmente sbagliato.

Quando avevo 3 anni, sono andato alle Hawaii. Pensa che rogna.
Alle Elementari sono andato in gita a Venezia. 

Non mi verrebbe naturale dire "andai".
Scrivendo invece, uso i tempi come richiesti dalla grammatica italiana, quindi col passato remoto, dove necessario, il suo bel trapassato e il resto. (O quanto meno ci provo!)


----------



## TimeHP

Lo uso quando racconto fiabe o quando scrivo pezzi narrativi.
Mai, parlando. Mi sentirei poco spontanea, quasi ridicola.
Invece se lo sento usare da Toscani o da persone di regioni del sud, mi sembra perfettamente normale. 
Ciao


----------



## Klashko

L'uso del passato remoto è molto corretto se si parla di una cosa accaduta nel passato storico; i settentrionali sbagliano nel non usarlo affatto, e alcuni meridionali sbagliano nell'uso riferito ad eventi accaduti pochissimo tempo prima del momento in cui si parla. Inoltre, nel nord Italia è così poco diffuso che, molto spesso, anche persone di una certa cultura ne sbagliano la coniugazione!


----------



## stanchezza

Ciao!Suona stupido come riuscite a non dimenticare il passato remoto se usate raramente??E se al posto dove ci dovrebbe essere il passato remoto cioe' l'azione fu(e'?) avvenuto molto tempo fa io uso il passato prossimo e' un errore gravissimo per quale gente che vive al Sud d'Italia e praticamente dal punto di vista di grammatica??Grazie in anticipo per (spero) il chiarimento!


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao stanchezza! 
Impossibile "dimenticare" il passato remoto, perché leggiamo (si spera ) tutti i giorni: per noi "del Nord" la differenza sta infatti semplicemente nel divario tra linguaggio parlato/colloquiale e quello scritto, come ti hanno già detto altri forer@s. 
E, come ha giustamente sottolineato TimeHP, ci sentiremmo ridicoli a utilizzarlo: per noi sarebbe una cosa stonata, fuori luogo, una forzatura, una posa; sarebbe come se ci mettessimo a parlare "come un libro stampato". Ma non ci fa alcun effetto quando lo sentiamo in bocca a persone del centro-sud Italia.


----------



## SunDraw

stanchezza said:


> Ciao!Suona stupido come riuscite a non dimenticare il passato remoto se usate raramente??E se al posto dove ci dovrebbe essere il passato remoto cioe' l'azione fu(e'?) avvenuto molto tempo fa io uso il passato prossimo e' un errore gravissimo per quale gente che vive al Sud d'Italia e praticamente dal punto di vista di grammatica??Grazie in anticipo per (spero) il chiarimento!


Direi che:
_- imparare_ il passato remoto è utile direi, oltre che per intendere più scioltamente un testo incontrato, scritto o parlato, anche per entrare in una certa logica formale ed estetica della lingua;
- _saperlo usare_ non è effettivamente così importante _in prima approssimazione_: difficilmente qualcuno obietterebbe a un nostro uso anche _estremo, monotono _del passato prossimo, per quanto possa suonare quasi una sorta di _strascicatura temporale_: e intendo fors'anche in sede di bello scrivere, in una lettera commerciale ad esempio.


----------



## mickeybrz

gabrigabri said:


> Io (torinese) cerco di usarlo se parlo di avvenimenti accaduti qualche anno fa. Secondo me bisogna usarlo appunto per qualcosa successo tanto tempo fa (remoto=lontano); non mi interessa se l'azione è terminata!!
> Comunque penso che solo al nord non si usi molto: al sud è facile sentire "stamattina mangai dei biscotti..."
> Ciao


 
Pure io sono torinese e spesso mi sforzo di usarlo, specie quando vado a sud del Po, dato che purtroppo noi tendiamo a dire "cento anni fa è morto X". Se non è un'azione straconclusasi nel tempo remoto questa...
E poi volete mettere il piacere di poter dire: "Mi ricordo che quanto nacque mio fratello, mia zia ci cosse una bella torta per festeggiare"...?
Insomma, se questo benedetto passato remoto non lo utilizziamo un po', cadrà nel dimenticatoio.
O c'è già caduto?
O cadde?


----------



## Sabrine07

gabrigabri said:


> Io (torinese) cerco di usarlo se parlo di avvenimenti accaduti qualche anno fa. Secondo me bisogna usarlo appunto per qualcosa successo tanto tempo fa (remoto=lontano); non mi interessa se l'azione è terminata!!
> Comunque penso che solo al nord non si usi molto: al sud è facile sentire "stamattina mangiai dei biscotti..."
> Ciao


Di solito si sente: ieri mangiai dei biscotti (l'azione è del tutto conclusa, e li hai anche già digeriti, spero).


mickeybrz said:


> Pure io sono torinese e spesso mi sforzo di usarlo, specie quando vado a sud del Po, dato che purtroppo noi tendiamo a dire "cento anni fa è morto X". Se non è un'azione straconclusasi nel tempo remoto questa...
> E poi volete mettere il piacere di poter dire: "Mi ricordo che quando nacque mio fratello, mia zia ci cosse una bella torta per festeggiare"...?
> Insomma, se questo benedetto passato remoto non lo utilizziamo un po', cadrà nel dimenticatoio.
> O c'è già caduto?
> O cadde?


Oddio, il passato remoto di cuocere! Da quanto tempo non lo sentivo.
Sono perfettamente d'accordo con te....sarebbe proprio un peccato perdere uno degli elementi che costituiscono la ricchezza grammaticale della nostra lingua.


----------



## balthier17

*I*o non lo uso quasi mai


----------



## Angel.Aura

Anche io, ad essere sincera, lo uso davvero pochissimo. 
Nel parlato lo sostituisco quasi sempre con il passato prossimo o con l'imperfetto...


----------



## Jacksunny

Copio+incollo i commenti dei miei colleghi "nordici".

Comunque credo che lo scarso uso del passato remoto nella lingua parlata sia un peccato veniale, almeno rispetto ad altri costumi verbali di cui farei volentieri a meno (eccessiva esterofilìa, luoghi comuni triti e ritriti, i _quant'altro,_ i _piuttosto che_...).

L'importante è che lo scritto non venga eccessivamente contaminato dal parlato. Vorrei poter continuare a raccontare le favole ai miei figli (quando ne avrò) con tutti i verbi al passato remoto, che proprio perché poco usati nel parlato contribuiscono a mantenere quell'atmosfera di magia e di eleganza stilistica che si confà alle storie.


----------



## kaori

Una amica dal sud mi ha raccontato che nella sua zona usano spesso il passato remoto ma solo la prima persona.

Ieri andai al cinema.
Ma
Sei andato al cinema?

E` possibile?


----------



## tie-break

kaori said:


> Una amica dal sud mi ha raccontato che nella sua zona usano spesso il passato remoto ma solo la prima persona.
> 
> Ieri andai al cinema.
> Ma
> Sei andato al cinema?
> 
> E` possibile?


 
Mi sembra strano, in genere chi lo usa non lo limita alla prima persona...

Ad ogni modo per un passato così vicino (ieri) ti consiglio di utilizzare sempre il passato prossimo.


----------



## kaori

Grazie tie-break,
Non sono sicura se mi aveva detto che usassero alla prima persona oppure all'affermativo.
Infatti con me usava il passato prossimo, ma spiegando quanto e` comune il passato remoto nel suo paese(Puglia) mi ha dato questi esempi. Forse avevo capito male.


----------



## Salegrosso

Saoul said:


> Personalmente, da bravo lombardo, non lo uso quasi mai.
> Ho già fatto l'esempio in altri threads che trattavano di argomenti simili, ma anche se dovessi raccontare qualcosa di quando ero bambino, userei il passato prossimo, perfettamente consapevole che è grammaticalmente sbagliato.
> 
> Quando avevo 3 anni, sono andato alle Hawaii. Pensa che rogna.
> Alle Elementari sono andato in gita a Venezia.
> 
> Non mi verrebbe naturale dire "andai".
> Scrivendo invece, uso i tempi come richiesti dalla grammatica italiana, quindi col passato remoto, dove necessario, il suo bel trapassato e il resto. (O quanto meno ci provo!)


 


TimeHP said:


> Lo uso quando racconto fiabe o quando scrivo pezzi narrativi.
> Mai, parlando. Mi sentirei poco spontanea, quasi ridicola.
> Invece se lo sento usare da Toscani o da persone di regioni del sud, mi sembra perfettamente normale.
> Ciao


 
Da buon veneto, sottoscrivo in pieno quanto detto qui sopra.


----------



## franz rod

Non c'entra nulla il "non-uso" del passato remoto con il ricordo del sud Italia.  Semplicemente l'uso di questo tempo non fa parte della "parlata" locale, influenzata dai dialetti.

Comunque i dialetti sono inferiori e meno sofisticati della "lingua madre", sia per il loro uso in un ambito territoriale ristretto, sia per le regole grammaticali spesso non codificate, per la scarsa tradizione letteraria, per non avere una storia alle spalle, per l'uso in contesti che spesso poco si discostano da quello prettamente familiare, ...


----------



## Salegrosso

Ciao Borzov, benvenuto al forum. 
Qui da regola e costume s'usa l'italiano (il nome di questo forum e' infatti "Solo Italiano"). 

 Alla fine, con toni piuttosto vittimistici hai dipinto una competizione nord-sud che a me, sinceramente, non pare esistere.
Al nord si usa il passato prossimo, anche sbagliando, per abitudine linguistica consolidata, e non certo per distinguersi dal sud.
Parimenti, al sud si usa il passato remoto, a volte anche esagerandone l'uso, per un'abitudine linguistica altrettanto consolidata, e non certo per distinguersi dal nord.
Le differenze tra dialetti e parlate regionali ci sono, e meno male, a me fanno simpatia, , e non ci vedo nessun motivo di accusa o rivalsa. 

Salegrosso.


----------



## Mariano50

Sono d'accordo con Salegrosso, le varietà espressive regionali (che sono sempre storicamente motivate!)   contengono oltretutto fini semantiche che sfuggono facilmente a chi è lontano da quelle realtà.
Riflettendo sul mio "stile personale", ho constatato che nell'italiano "parlato" nel Campidano ( ca. il 60% dei Sardi ) vi è una significativa prevalenza del passato prossimo: nel sardo odierno il passato remoto non esiste come tempo verbale!
Quindi, siamo nordisti!


----------



## giusyna

Salegrosso said:


> Ciao Borzov, benvenuto al forum.
> Qui da regola e costume s'usa l'italiano (il nome di questo forum e' infatti "Solo Italiano"). Alla fine, con toni piuttosto vittimistici hai dipinto una competizione nord-sud che a me, sinceramente, non pare esistere.
> Al nord si usa il passato prossimo, anche sbagliando, per abitudine linguistica consolidata, e non certo per distinguersi dal sud.
> Parimenti, al sud si usa il passato remoto, a volte anche esagerandone l'uso, per un'abitudine linguistica altrettanto consolidata, e non certo per distinguersi dal nord.
> Le differenze tra dialetti e parlate regionali ci sono, e meno male, a me fanno simpatia, , e non ci vedo nessun motivo di accusa o rivalsa. Salegrosso.



Ciao....preferisco non dilungarmi troppo su questo argomento Nord-Sud anche perchè Salegrosso mi ha anticipata nella risposta....  non conosco l'intervento di Borzov e quindi non posso pronunciarmi....

Ma visto che ci siamo e notando che la maggior parte di voi ha dato testimonianza sull'uso del tempo in questione  nella propria zona/regione ...approfitto dicendo che  da noi al sud (precisamente in Basilicata)  non è presente l'uso marcato dialettale del passato remoto, anzi si abusa del passato prossimo anche in modo spropositato 
Leggende metropolitane sull'uso eccessivo del passato remoto nel Sud rispetto al Nord e poi bisogna distinguere le cose.....se parliamo della tradizione dialettale sicuramete in Calabria e anche in alcune zone della Puglia ritroviamo l'uso del passato remoto anche in frasi in cui l'italiano standard prevede ( come regola) il passato prossimo. 

Ma attenzione....le regole le conosciamo anche noi e quindi.....
Un luogo comune ( che nello stesso tempo mi fa ridere ma anche un pò pensare...)  è l'idea (di molte persone sia italiane che straniere) che  i calabresi  piuttosto che i meridionali in generale usino il passato remoto anche quando parlano in italiano......... su questa considerazione non mi pronuncio nemmeno .... vi lascio con una citazione che possa far riflettere qualcuno nel forum...sperando che il mio intervento non venga "soppresso".....*notte a tutti *
_*"È in ogni uomo di attendersi che forse la parola, una parola, possa trasformare la sostanza di una cosa. Ed è nello scrittore di crederlo con assiduità e fermezza. È ormai nel nostro mestiere, nel nostro compito. È fede in una magia: che un aggettivo possa giungere dove non giunse, cercando la verità, la ragione; o che un avverbio possa recuperare il segreto che si è sottratto a ogni indagine." *_Cit. di Elio Vittorini, Scrittore Siciliano.


----------



## olaszinho

Questo non è corretto, a mio avviso. Soltanto alcune grammatiche per stranieri dicono che il passato remoto non è usato nella lingua parlata. Di certo è vero che in alcune regioni, prevalentemente del nord, il passato remoto non è usato nella lingua parlata. Ciononostante persino Bossi ed altri lombardi usano il passato remoto quando parlano in televisione.  Non capisco perché si debba generalizzare dicendo il passato remoto non è utilizzato. L'affermazione sopra citata risponde a verità soltanto per la variante settentrionale. Se uno straniero vivesse in Toscana o in Campania, e ve ne sono moltissimi, non potrebbe non usare il passato remoto. 
Ciò che mi fa sorridere è il fatto che "tanto tempo fa scaricai da internet" suoni ad alcuni forumisti "ridicolo" o "affettato". E' una forma correttissima proprio dell'italiano standard e prescritto da tutte le grammatiche delle elementari, non dico quelle del liceo.
Vorrei ricordare che gli aggettivi prossimo e remoto non c'entrano nulla con la vicinanza temporale dell'azione: si dovrebbero chiamare infatti perfetto semplice e composto, come in molte altre lingue. Passato remoto non vuol dire che l'azione sia avvenuta tanto tempo fa. Il passato remoto dovrebbe usarsi per le azioni concluse e senza alcuna relazione col presente, generalmente antecedenti le 24 ore. Questo almeno per la grammatica normativa. Poi ognuno faccia ciò che preferisce, ma non s’irrida ad esempi più che corretti.  
Mi scuso per aver trattato ancora quest'argomento in questo "thread". Non lo farò più. Promesso.  


Questo mio messaggio era in risposta ad un'osservazione di FRancisgranada, pubblicato in un altro filo di discussione. Era stato consigliato vivamente di spostarlo ed aprire un nuovo argomento relativo all'uso del passato remoto in Italia.  Così ho fatto.


----------



## elena73

Quando mio nonno racconta le sue terribili esperienze durante la  campagna di Russia (II Guerra Mondiale) ha tutto il diritto di usare il  passato remoto, ma si tratta di uno spazio diventato davvero 'epico'... 

Per quanto riguarda situazioni normali/ordinarie invece: 

La frase 'tanto tempo fa scaricai..' suona strana anche a mio marito (non solo a me)... quindi ti lascio immaginare frasi del tipo 'ieri feci ginnastica in palestra' o 'la scorsa settimana lessi un libro'.... (lessi??)

Ti faccio un altro esempio: 'Ho frequentato il Liceo Scientifico' (e intendo: quasi 20 anni fa).

Non sono assolutamente d'accordo su quello che affermi sull'uso del passato remoto in Toscana...

Mi fai qualche esempio di come secondo te un toscano userebbe il passato remoto in modo diverso da un 'settentrionale'? (E non sto parlando di casi pacifici/scontati, tipo le biografie di imperatori romani...).


----------



## olaszinho

Elena, credo che dipenda dalla tua zona. Io sono stato in Toscana tante volte, ho amici toscani: Siena e Firenze, tutti usano il passato remoto quando raccontano qualcosa della loro vita. Frasi del tipo: "ieri venne l'Anna e mi dette un libro" la si sente normalmente in Toscana, te lo giuro. I miei amici non usano il passato remoto con ieri, ma "noi si fece", "due anni fa incontrai", sono frasi normalissime, che sento spessissimo. Certo se tu abiti a Carrara, la situazione è ben diversa. C'è un altro forumista toscano, non ricordo il suo nome. Ti ha risposto nell'altro filo di discussione, anche per il lui usare il passato remoto con ieri è più che normale, non so che cosa dirti. Tu non usi mai  il passato remoto nel parlato? Faccio fatica a crederti, ripeto, a meno che tu non viva in zone di confine o nella provincia di Massa Carrara.


----------



## elena73

Mia madre è senese da più generazioni ed è una vita che la sento parlare, me ne sarei accorta!!! Ho vissuto a Siena fino a 6 anni, ora sto a Grosseto (no, non a Massa). 

Visto che non mi credi ti posto (facendo copia e incolla) quello che un mio amico d'infanzia ha scritto un mese fa su facebook (lui è un senese purosangue al 100%, ha un anno più di me): 

(..del 'tal fatto'...) io l'ho sentito a gennaio scorso...quando "nessuno voleva venire a Siena"

Ti riporto anche un estratto del racconto di un'altra amica (che parimenti copio e incollo da facebook) di Barberino del Mugello:

"ho patito un caldo bestia xchè sembrava quasi estate!!!"

Sono sicura della mia identità toscana e di quello che ti dico, in totale buona fede.

Quello che tu scrivi (l'Anna) mi richiama alla mente il fiorentino, magari a Firenze (Firenze-urbe).....

P.S. Io però ancora non ho capito.... Ma tu credi davvero che io possa dire: 'Vissi a Siena fino a 6 anni??' (mi posso travestire da Dante, mentre pronuncio questa frase...). Puoi dirmi cosa pensi di questa mia specifica frase? Magari non ho capito qualcosa...

COMUNQUE: io non ho detto 'non uso mai il passato remoto'. Dico che tentare di difendere la frase 'Ieri andai a Roma' è veramente DURA!!!

Il passato remoto lo uso nella lingua parlata se voglio dare particolare enfasi *al racconto,*per dargli una specie di patina 'epica' (spero tu capisca cosa intendo dire). Lo posso usare ad esempio quando racconto un caso particolarmente strano/bizzarro a qualcuno. In questo caso posso dire: "Allora quel giorno devi sapere che non mi accorsi (!!) che avevo lasciato la porta aperta e me ne andai senza controllare... a quel punto...". Ma non è il tono comunicativo neutro normale con cui pronuncio la frase "Ho frequentato il Liceo Scientifico". 'Frequentai il Liceo Scientifico' non riuscirei proprio a dirlo.


----------



## francisgranada

olaszinho said:


> Questo non è corretto, a mio avviso. Soltanto alcune grammatiche per stranieri dicono che il passato remoto non è usato nella lingua parlata....



Putroppo ho perso tutto quello che ho scritto prima ... Ma la sostanza è, che forse non mi sono espresso assai bene. Volevo dire due cose:

1. Le grammatiche dell'italiano (penso che sia la maggioranza), *spiegano anche il passato remoto* (per esempio anche quella "mia" scritta in lingua ceca ci spiega il passato remoto)

2. Quella grammatica "mia", scritta in lingua ceca, quando spiega il _passato remoto *aggiunge anche la nota*_, che nella lingua parlata invece si usa piuttosto il passato prossimo (non è una citazione esatta, perché il detto libro non ce l'ho qua). Cioè, qui parlo di _un libro concreto_, non della maggioranza, che ovviamente non conosco.

Per quanto riguarda la _correttezza _dell'uso del passato remoto, sono d'accordo con te (da non madrelingua).

(ho corretto un po' il mio post perché mi rendo conto che posso parlare solamente_ per me_, non essendo un  italiano nativo, e infine per gli altri non sono troppo rilevanti le mie esperienze limitate, ed in più, quasi tutto quello che si poteva dire, era gia detto ...)

Szia.


----------



## marco.cur

Ho comprato questo libro quando ero piccolo.
Quando ero piccolo avevo comprato un libro.

Qui in Sardegna il passato remoto si usa pochissimo. Nella lingua sarda addiritura non esiste.


----------



## francisgranada

marco.cur said:


> Ho comprato questo libro quando ero piccolo.
> Quando ero piccolo avevo comprato un libro.
> 
> Qui in Sardegna il passato remoto si usa pochissimo. Nella lingua sarda addiritura non esiste.



Volevo chiedere come lo diresti in lingua sarda, ma ho paura che sarebbe off-topic ....



elena73 said:


> Il passato remoto lo uso nella lingua parlata se voglio dare particolare enfasi *al racconto,*per dargli una specie di patina 'epica' (spero tu capisca cosa intendo dire). Lo posso usare ad esempio quando racconto un caso particolarmente strano/bizzarro a qualcuno. In questo caso posso dire: "Allora quel giorno devi sapere che non mi accorsi (!!) che avevo lasciato la porta aperta e me ne andai senza controllare... a quel punto...". Ma non è il tono comunicativo neutro normale con cui pronuncio la frase "Ho frequentato il Liceo Scientifico". 'Frequentai il Liceo Scientifico' non riuscirei proprio a dirlo.



Una domanda (non per polemizzare ma per imparare): dalle tue parti, nella lingua parlata, senza volendo dare un'enfasi particolare, quale dai seguenti due esempi si userebbe:

_Ho comprato un libro quando ero piccolo. 
Avevo comprato un libro quando ero piccolo._


----------



## marco.cur

francisgranada said:


> Volevo chiedere come lo diresti in lingua sarda, ma ho paura che sarebbe off-topic ..


Sardo campidanese (sud sardegna):
Apu  comporau custu libru cando fia pitticheddu
Candu fia pitticheddu emu comporau unu libru


----------



## francisgranada

marco.cur said:


> Sardo campidanese (sud sardegna):
> Apu  comporau custu libru cando fia pitticheddu
> Candu fia pitticheddu emu comporau unu libru



Grazie.


----------



## elena73

francisgranada said:


> Una domanda (non per polemizzare ma per imparare): dalle tue parti, nella lingua parlata, senza volendo dare un'enfasi particolare, quale dai seguenti due esempi si userebbe



Scusa per il ritardo, in risposta alla tua domanda: 

La domanda non è facile, perché, per quanto suoni strano dipende dal contesto e anche dal verbo specifico utilizzato. 

Alcuni verbi hanno infatti una forma nel passato remoto che suona più arcaica di altri e che io quindi sostituisco istintivamente.  Ad esempio: fui (io fui + nome/aggettivo non riesco proprio a pensarlo in un uso pratico... 'io fui stanca' suona male comunque tu lo metta...), aprii/coprii, stetti, vissi, nacqui.  

A imitazione di questo forme che suonano arcaiche (e non credo sia una cosa limitata a me e i miei amici) a volte per scherzare si creano delle forme che suonano ancora arcaiche aggiungendo ai verbi delle desinenze in -iedi. 

Tipo: 'Ma il cappotto dove lo mettiedi??' (nota che è errato, è una forma di passato remoto inventata!!) A quel punto chi ti circonda solitamente si mette a ridere!! 

Mio marito a me: 'Elena scusa, ma quei 50 Euro??', 'Amore, li spendiedi...'   

Tornando alla frase che hai richiesto, la rendo ancora più asettica, così riesco a pensarla in modo totalmente astratto: 

1. Da piccola presi la broncopolmonite (OK)
2. Da piccola ho preso la broncopolmonite (OK)

1. A due anni mia madre mi comprò un bellissimo braccialetto (OK, così lo direi benissimo anch'io)

Ma nota: 

Io nacqui a Siena (non lo direi MAI!!) 
Dico: 'sono nata a Siena'. 

Da piccola vissi a Siena (non lo direi MAI!!)
Da piccola ho vissuto a Siena (SI)

Da piccola frequentai le elementari in Via Bonghi. (suona strano)
Da piccola ho frequentato le elementari in Via Bonghi. (OK)

Scrivere una regola generale mi rimane molto difficile, ma credo che se il fatto è molto lontano, è un episodio circoscritto, molto specifico, come un 'punto' nel passato, e non si incorre in un verbo che suona per un qualche motivo arcaico allora il passato remoto è possibile che lo usi anch'io, ma di sicuro non in frasi tipo: 

Ieri andai a Roma. 
La settimana scorsa/il mese scorso mangiai al ristorante 'Le Mura'. (suona proprio strano!!)

Devo scappare senza poter nemmeno rileggere, fammi sapere che ne pensi..


----------



## One1

gabrigabri said:


> Io (torinese) cerco di usarlo se parlo di avvenimenti accaduti qualche anno fa. Secondo me bisogna usarlo appunto per qualcosa successo tanto tempo fa (remoto=lontano); non mi interessa se l'azione è terminata!!
> Comunque penso che solo al nord non si usi molto: al sud è facile sentire "*stamattina mangai dei biscotti...*"
> Ciao



Al sud no, si usa in Sicilia.


----------



## olaszinho

*Al sud no, si usa in Sicilia*

Al sud non si usa il passato remoto o non si usa stamattina mangiai dei biscotti??
Probabimente tutte le persone del sud che ho conosciute e che lo usavano (intendo il passato remoto, per azioni concluse antecedenti le 24 ore) forse venivano da Marte...


----------



## One1

olaszinho said:


> *Al sud no, si usa in Sicilia*
> 
> Al sud non si usa il passato remoto o non si usa stamattina mangiai dei biscotti??
> Probabimente tutte le persone del sud che ho conosciute e che lo usavano (intendo il passato remoto, per azioni concluse antecedenti le 24 ore) forse venivano da Marte...



Dal sud da dove? Io sono della campania, e quando sentiamo qualcuno dire "stamattina mangiai dei biscotti" capiamo subito che è siciliano, e lo ascoltiamo con simpatia . Intendevo dire che in Sicilia si usa SOLO (o quasi) il passato remoto, mentre in altre Lingue del Sud è diverso.

In napoletano si dice: "stammatina, m'aggio magnat 'e viscuott".


----------



## olaszinho

"Da piccola frequentai le elementari in Via Bonghi. (suona strano)
Da piccola ho frequentato le elementari in Via Bonghi. (OK)"

Mi piacerebbe ascoltare altri toscani su quest'argomento, magari non del grossetano come Elena. Ad esempio Linets aveva un'opinione molto diversa.

One1, la mia domanda era molto chiara, forse non l'hai capita.


----------



## One1

olaszinho said:


> "Da piccola frequentai le elementari in Via Bonghi. (suona strano)
> Da piccola ho frequentato le elementari in Via Bonghi. (OK)"
> 
> Mi piacerebbe ascoltare altri toscani su quest'argomento, magari non del grossetano come Elena. Ad esempio Linets aveva un'opinione molto diversa.
> 
> One1, la mia domanda era molto chiara, forse non l'hai capita.



La tua domanda è chiara, ed è chiara la risposta. "Al sud" è generalizzato, perchè il passato remoto per esprimere azioni passate recenti, anche un attimo fa, si usa comunemente solo in Sicilia. Ti ho fatto l'esempio di come si dice in napoletano, la cui traduzione è "stamattina ho magiato dei biscotti".

ho -> m'aggio = mi ho
mangiato -> magnat, participio passato

ovvero -> è passato prossimo




> "Da piccola frequentai le elementari in Via Bonghi. (suona strano)



Non suona strano, è italiano al 100%. Da piccola, ovvero anni e anni fa, almeno 10 anni fa.

Mentre un siciliano ti direbbe: "due secondi fa mi chiamò Francesca".


----------



## olaszinho

ok ne E' quello che penso anch'io. Sono d'accordo anche sull'esempio da piccola frequentai, non capisco che cosa ci sia di strano....


----------



## elena73

olaszinho said:


> ok ne E' quello che penso anch'io. Sono d'accordo anche sull'esempio da piccola frequentai, non capisco che cosa ci sia di strano....



La domanda però NON era 'in italiano è corretto o no', ma l'uso LOCALE della frase. 
Ora purtroppo sono fuori, ma chiederò anch'io a un paio di utenti toscani.


----------



## olaszinho

*Io nacqui a Siena (non lo direi MAI!!) 
Dico: 'sono nata a Siena'. *

Chi direbbe io nacqui a... a parte Totò nella celeberrima frase " e io lo nacqui" 
Per me sarebbe invece normale usare frasi del tipo Dante nacque a Firenze nel 1265 o il movimento futurista nacque all'inizio del Novecento, ecc. Lo stesso dicasi del verbo vivere.
Per quanto riguarda fui.. be' neanch'io direi .. fui felice, ma se raccontassi una storia potrei facilmente dire: "...e nonostante ciò fui sbattuto fuori": dipende dalla frase e dal contesto. 
Per quanto riguarda il verbo frequentare,  potrei dire "ho frequentato/frequentai il liceo a..., mi ricordo un'insegnante terribile che mi diede/dette un brutto voto e ci rimasi malissimo". Tutti questi esempi mi sembrano normalissimi nell'italiano standard.


----------



## One1

olaszinho said:


> *Io nacqui a Siena (non lo direi MAI!!)
> Dico: 'sono nata a Siena'. *
> 
> Chi direbbe io nacqui a... a parte Totò nella celeberrima frase " e io lo nacqui"
> Per me sarebbe invece normale usare frasi del tipo Dante nacque a Firenze nel 1265 o il movimento futurista nacque all'inizio del Novecento, ecc. Lo stesso dicasi del verbo vivere.
> Per quanto riguarda fui.. be' neanch'io direi .. fui felice, ma se raccontassi una storia potrei facilmente dire: "...e nonostante ciò fui sbattuto fuori": dipende dalla frase e dal contesto.
> Per quanto riguarda il verbo frequentare,  potrei dire "ho frequentato/frequentai il liceo a..., mi ricordo un'insegnante terribile che mi diede/dette un brutto voto e ci rimasi malissimo". Tutti questi esempi mi sembrano normalissimi nell'italiano standard.


Eh si, è una frase di Totò. Totò amava fare questi giochi di parole, ma "io nacqui" non è un uso locale, è italiano.

In Italiano si può dire "Nacqui povero a Firenze, ora sono ricco a Napoli", ad esempio in una narrazione enfatica.


----------



## francisgranada

elena73 said:


> Scusa per il ritardo, in risposta alla tua domanda:
> 
> La domanda non è facile, perché, per quanto suoni strano dipende dal contesto e anche dal verbo specifico utilizzato.
> 
> Alcuni verbi hanno infatti una forma nel passato remoto che suona più arcaica di altri e che io quindi sostituisco istintivamente.  Ad esempio: fui (io fui + nome/aggettivo non riesco proprio a pensarlo in un uso pratico... 'io fui stanca' suona male comunque tu lo metta...), aprii/coprii, stetti, vissi, nacqui.
> 
> A imitazione di questo forme che suonano arcaiche (e non credo sia una cosa limitata a me e i miei amici) a volte per scherzare si creano delle forme che suonano ancora arcaiche aggiungendo ai verbi delle desinenze in -iedi.
> 
> Tipo: 'Ma il cappotto dove lo mettiedi??' (nota che è errato, è una forma di passato remoto inventata!!) A quel punto chi ti circonda solitamente si mette a ridere!!
> 
> Mio marito a me: 'Elena scusa, ma quei 50 Euro??', 'Amore, li spendiedi...'
> 
> Tornando alla frase che hai richiesto, la rendo ancora più asettica, così riesco a pensarla in modo totalmente astratto:
> 
> 1. Da piccola presi la broncopolmonite (OK)
> 2. Da piccola ho preso la broncopolmonite (OK)
> 
> 1. A due anni mia madre mi comprò un bellissimo braccialetto (OK, così lo direi benissimo anch'io)
> 
> Ma nota:
> 
> Io nacqui a Siena (non lo direi MAI!!)
> Dico: 'sono nata a Siena'.
> 
> Da piccola vissi a Siena (non lo direi MAI!!)
> Da piccola ho vissuto a Siena (SI)
> 
> Da piccola frequentai le elementari in Via Bonghi. (suona strano)
> Da piccola ho frequentato le elementari in Via Bonghi. (OK)
> 
> Scrivere una regola generale mi rimane molto difficile, ma credo che se il fatto è molto lontano, è un episodio circoscritto, molto specifico, come un 'punto' nel passato, e non si incorre in un verbo che suona per un qualche motivo arcaico allora il passato remoto è possibile che lo usi anch'io, ma di sicuro non in frasi tipo:
> 
> Ieri andai a Roma.
> La settimana scorsa/il mese scorso mangiai al ristorante 'Le Mura'. (suona proprio strano!!)
> 
> Devo scappare senza poter nemmeno rileggere, fammi sapere che ne pensi..



Addesso sono io che è un po' in ritardo ...  La tua risposta la trovo interessante e (per me) utile perché ci dài esempi concreti, una testimonianza autentica dalla prassi. 

Senzaltro, non posso non osservare che, rispetto alla funzione originale "romanza", l'uso del pass. rem. si sta "riducendo".  È una tutt'altra cosa, se ci piace o no, o come potrebbe o dovrebbe essere ecc. (a me mi*** piace il passato remoto ed insieme ad Olaszinho, non lo "eliminerei" dall'italiano... ) 

Una nota, credo logica: 
_"Io nacqui a Siena"_ vs. "_Io sono nato a Siena_" - normalmente uno intende dire il luogo (o la data) della su nascita (e non il proprio atto "storico" della  sua nascita).  In più, quando uno dice una tale frase, direi, tipicamente è ancora vivo. Per cui il pass. rem. suona strano e il pass. pross. va benissimo.

A proposito: come diresti normalmente, in un dialogo colloquiale (non enfaticamente, né ad una conferenza sulla storia ecc.): 

_"Santo Stefano è nato nel 969 a Strigonia ed è morto nel 1038 a Buda"
_ oppure
_"Santo Stefano nacque nel 969 a Strigonia e morì nel 1038 a Buda"_
_
e

"Mio nonno è nato nel 1920 a Roma ed è morto nel 1990 a Napoli"
_ oppure
_"__Mio nonno nacque nel 1920 a Roma e __morì __nel 1990 a Napoli__"_

(parlando sul luogo e/o data, di qualcuno che non vive più - Santo Stefano: più "storico", nonno: più "vicino/personale")

---------------
***_a me mi_ - prego di non correggere (qui usato con piena responsabilità e consapevolezza delle possibili conseguenze ...  )


----------



## One1

francisgranada said:


> Addesso sono io che è un po' in ritardo ...  La tua risposta la trovo interessante e (per me) utile perché ci dài esempi concreti, una testimonianza autentica dalla prassi.
> 
> Senzaltro, non posso non osservare che, rispetto alla funzione originale "romanza", l'uso del pass. rem. si sta "riducendo".  È una tutt'altra cosa, se ci piace o no, o come potrebbe o dovrebbe essere ecc.



Ma questo dove l'hai visto? Non sarà molto usato nella lingua parlato (tranne in Sicilia), ma nell'italiano scritto si usa eccome. Non essere riduttivo.



> (a me mi*** piace il passato remoto ed insieme ad Olaszinho, non lo "eliminerei" dall'italiano... )
> 
> ***_a me mi_ - prego di non correggere (qui usato con piena responsabilità e consapevolezza delle possibili conseguenze ...  )



Te lo correggo, invece, perché è errore molto molto grave.




> Una nota, credo logica:
> _"Io nacqui a Siena"_ vs. "_Io sono nato a Siena_" - normalmente uno intende dire il luogo (o la data) della su nascita (e non il proprio atto "storico" della  sua nascita).  In più, quando uno dice una tale frase, direi, tipicamente è ancora vivo. Per cui il pass. rem. suona strano e il pass. pross. va benissimo.



Dipende anche dal tono o dal registro linguistico utilizzato. Entrambe vanno bene, "dipende".



> A proposito: come diresti normalmente, in un dialogo colloquiale (non enfaticamente, né ad una conferenza sulla storia ecc.):
> 
> _"Santo Stefano è nato nel 969 a Strigonia ed è morto nel 1038 a Buda"
> _ oppure
> _"Santo Stefano nacque nel 969 a Strigonia e morì nel 1038 a Buda "_
> _
> e
> 
> "Mio nonno è nato nel 1920 a Roma ed è morto nel 1990 a Napoli"
> _ oppure
> _"__Mio nonno nacque nel 1920 a Roma e __morì __nel 1990 a Napoli__"_
> 
> (parlando sul luogo e/o data, di qualcuno che non vive più - Santo Stefano: più "storico", nonno: più "vicino/personale")




Non c'è molta scelta, se l'azione è compiuta in un passato remoto, quanto remoto "dipende", si usa il passato remoto. Se l'azione si svolgeva in passato, si usa l'imperfetto. Qui non parliamo di Inglese, parliamo di Italiano, e il passato prossimo (ovvero vicino al presente) non è come il passato remoto (ovvero lontano dal presente).


----------



## elena73

olaszinho said:


> una storia potrei facilmente dire: "...e nonostante ciò fui sbattuto fuori": dipende dalla frase e dal contesto.



Fui sbattuto però non è una forma del verbo essere, ma una coniugazione del verbo sbattere (!). Per questo ho scritto fui + nome o aggettivo. E' chiaro che se dico 'fui rimosso dalle liste elettorali' non ci troviamo di fronte a fui/essere ma al verbo rimuovere (al passivo..), la cosa cambia.

Faccio presente ancora una volta che la domanda di Francisgranada era 'come si usa dalle mie parti il passato remoto', per cui mettersi a dire 'ma in italiano/ma si dovrebbe...' è un altro discorso, un'altra storia... _Questo deve rimanere comunque chiaro. _

Apprezzo che Francis abbia trovato interessanti i miei esempi (lingua parlata dalle mie parti) e sono d'accordo con lui/lei quando sostiene che il passato remoto sta perdendo terreno, che ci piaccia o no. 

Per il resto, per quanto riguarda la lingua parlata, credo anche che l'età del parlante sia una variabile da tenere in considerazione. 

Appena ho un attimo chiedo ad altri utenti toscani un parere su quello che ho scritto (ricordandovi comunque che la domanda è 'cosa/come si dice dalle nostre parti' e non 'come si dovrebbe dire in italiano dalle nostre parti', questa risposta Francis la trova facilmente nelle grammatiche...). 

Nella fattispecie se da me si dice "Da piccola mi so' presa la broncopolmonite" NON POSSO CHE REGISTRARE CHE SI DICE COSI', E NON ALTRIMENTI.


----------



## francisgranada

elena73 said:


> Faccio presente ancora una volta che la domanda di Francisgranada era 'come si usa dalle mie parti il passato remoto', per cui mettersi a dire 'ma in italiano/ma si dovrebbe...' è un altro discorso, un'altra storia... _Questo deve rimanere comunque chiaro. _
> 
> Apprezzo che Francis abbia trovato interessanti i miei esempi (lingua parlata dalle mie parti) e sono d'accordo con lui/lei quando sostiene che il passato remoto sta perdendo terreno, che ci piaccia o no.
> 
> Per il resto, per quanto riguarda la lingua parlata, credo anche che l'età del parlante sia una variabile da tenere in considerazione.
> 
> Appena ho un attimo chiedo ad altri utenti toscani un parere su quello che ho scritto (ricordandovi comunque che la domanda è 'cosa/come si dice dalle nostre parti' e non 'come si dovrebbe dire in italiano dalle nostre parti', questa risposta Francis la trova facilmente nelle grammatiche...).
> 
> Nella fattispecie se da me si dice "Da piccola mi so' presa la broncopolmonite" NON POSSO CHE REGISTRARE CHE SI DICE COSI', E NON ALTRIMENTI.



Esattissimamente. 

(Infine, tutto il presente thread _{filo},_ in qualche modo - diretto o inderetto - parla sulla tendenza della "perdita del terreno" nell'italiano per quanto riaguarda il pass. rem., se vogliamo o no. L'attuale discorso, ovviamente, non è sulla funzione grammaticale del passato remoto {v. il titolo del thread}) 

(ditemi, per favore, se si può usare il termine _filo_ invece di _thread _o non sia comunemente accettabile)


----------



## elena73

Francis, devi dire thread, filo non si usa. 
Ho inviato un PM a un altro toscano, vediamo se ci risponde (magari ci vorrà un po'..).


----------



## One1

francisgranada said:


> Esattissimamente.
> 
> (Infine, tutto il presente thread _{filo},_ in qualche modo - diretto o inderetto - parla sulla tendenza della "perdita del terreno" nell'italiano per quanto riaguarda il pass. rem., se vogliamo o no. L'attuale discorso, ovviamente, non è sulla funzione grammaticale del passato remoto {v. il titolo del thread})
> 
> (ditemi, per favore, se si può usare il termine _filo_ invece di _thread _o non sia comunemente accettabile)



Ma te lo stai sognando? Il passato remoto ha una funzione ben precisa nella lingua italiana. Se poi te vuoi convincerti di qualcosa che non è fai pure. Non c'è alcuna tendenza in atto o deriva in atto. Chi parla italiano correttamente utilizza tutti i modi verbali. Allora cosa dovremmo dire del congiuntivo? Non tutti gli italiani sanno usarlo, ma mica lo stiamo abolendo?

Ti faccio un esempio: se vuoi fare la cronaca di un evento svoltosi nel passato remoto (quanto remoto "dipende") devi usare il passato remoto. Poi puoi parlare anche come il pescivendolo (con tutto il rispetto) ma questo non vuol dire che tu stia parlando italiano. 

Leggi questo articolo, ad esempio:

http://www.lagazzettadelmezzogiorno...IZIA_01.php?IDCategoria=2699&IDNotizia=368364

thread non ha traduzione in italiano, è un termine inglese comunemente utilizzato in informatica per indicare più "fili di esecuzione" all'interno di un processo. In Italiano, puoi tradurlo con "discussione", visto il contesto in cui lo stai utilizzando. Il "filo del discorso" significa un'altra cosa.


----------



## effeundici

Io sono molto perplesso e stupito del fatto che nessuno abbia messo in evidenza che per usare il passato remoto *non* è sufficiente la lontananza nel tempo.

_Io nacqui a Firenze nel 1967_

Non scherziamo, non lo dice nessuno nemmeno in Toscana.

Però invece si sente tranquillamente:

_Mi sembra ieri che la mamma ci portò alle giostre, quell'estate; ah, quanto ci si divertì!!_

Secondo voi dove sta la differenza?


----------



## gc200000

One1 said:


> Ma questo dove l'hai visto? Non sarà molto usato nella lingua parlato (tranne in Sicilia), ma nell'italiano scritto si usa eccome. Non essere riduttivo.
> 
> _"Santo Stefano è nato nel 969 a Strigonia ed è morto nel 1038 a Buda"
> _ oppure
> _"Santo Stefano nacque nel 969 a Strigonia e morì nel 1038 a Buda "_
> _
> e
> 
> "Mio nonno è nato nel 1920 a Roma ed è morto nel 1990 a Napoli"
> _ oppure
> _"__Mio nonno nacque nel 1920 a Roma e __morì __nel 1990 a Napoli__"_



Nel dialetto siciliano, il passato remoto si usa ovviamente sempre, perché praticamente non esiste il passato prossimo. Ma in italiano parlato il passato prossimo è molto più frequente. Ad esempio, non sono affatto d'accordo per quanto riguarda le frasi sul nonno e su Santo Stefano. Tu ribadirai che per l'italiano standard è così e io ribadirò che non sono d'accordo.

A mio avviso: 

_"Santo Stefano è nato nel 969 a Strigonia ed è morto nel 1038 a Buda" 
_ oppure
_"Santo Stefano nacque nel 969 a Strigonia e morì nel 1038 a Buda "_
_
e

"Mio nonno è nato nel 1920 a Roma ed è morto nel 1990 a Napoli" 
_ oppure
_"__Mio nonno nacque nel 1920 a Roma e __morì __nel 1990 a Napoli__"_ 


Ottimo l'esempio di effeundici, sono d'accordo con lui.


----------



## elena73

Effeundici, mi fa piacere che sei intervenuto. Se possibile puoi scrivere la tua provincia (per capirci meglio/se ti va)?

Sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che il contesto cambia davvero tutto. Avevo infatti sottolineato che una regola generalmente valida è difficile da trovare. 

In effetti l'esempio che metti corrisponda alle 'linee guida' della regola 'tendenziale' che avevo suggerito: 

>se il fatto è molto lontano, è un episodio circoscritto, molto  specifico (quell'estate), come un >'punto' nel passato, e non si incorre in un verbo che  suona per un qualche motivo >arcaico allora il passato remoto è  possibile che lo usi anch'io, ma di sicuro non in frasi >tipo:  Ieri andai a Roma

Cosa pensi, da toscano, delle altre frasi che ho messo io? 
(Ti avverto comunque che da ma 'ieri venne l'Anna' di sicuro non si dice, almeno nella generazione mia e dei miei genitori).

P.S. 'Da piccolo mi so' preso la broncopolmonite' lo diresti, parlando con un tuo amico toscano??


----------



## olaszinho

Domenica scorsa ero a Badia Prataglia, provincia di Arezzo, vicino all'eremo di Camaldoli. Questa località si trova al confine con la Romagna. Ho sentito con le mie orecchie dalla commessa di un negozio di generi alimentari: "Ci andai ieri mattina alla posta". Avrà avuto 25 anni. 
A mio avviso, sono molti gli elementi che influiscono sulla scelta del tempo verbale: gusto personale, usi localistici, livello d'istruzione, ecc.


----------



## effeundici

elena73 said:


> Effeundici, mi fa piacere che sei intervenuto. Se possibile puoi scrivere la tua provincia (per capirci meglio/se ti va)?
> 
> Sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che il contesto cambia davvero tutto. Avevo infatti sottolineato che una regola generalmente valida è difficile da trovare.
> 
> In effetti l'esempio che metti corrisponda alle 'linee guida' della regola 'tendenziale' che avevo suggerito:
> 
> >se il fatto è molto lontano, è un episodio circoscritto, molto specifico (quell'estate), come un >'punto' nel passato, e non si incorre in un verbo che suona per un qualche motivo >arcaico allora il passato remoto è possibile che lo usi anch'io, ma di sicuro non in frasi >tipo: Ieri andai a Roma
> 
> Cosa pensi, da toscano, delle altre frasi che ho messo io?
> (Ti avverto comunque che da ma 'ieri venne l'Anna' di sicuro non si dice, almeno nella generazione mia e dei miei genitori).


 
Qua, in provincia di Firenze, direi che si parla esattamente come da te. _Ieri venne l'Anna _suona pari pari come _Uora uora arrivò u' ferribbotte._

Beh, pensandoci bene, mi sembra che la tua descrizione sia molto azzeccata.

Esempio; racconto della mia vita (immaginaria).

_Sono nato a Greve nel '72_ (non uso il passato remoto perché nacqui suona arcaico), e _ho giocato nella Fiorentina per 5 anni dall'85 al '90._ (non lo uso perché il fatto non è circoscritto ma esteso)

_Nella Fiorentina??? E poi??_

_Eh, poi mi ruppi un ginocchio e mi toccò smettere_ (lo uso perché lontano e circoscritto)

A me sembra che torni!


----------



## elena73

olaszinho said:


> Domenica scorsa ero a Badia Prataglia, provincia di Arezzo, vicino all'eremo di Camaldoli. Questa località si trova al confine con la Romagna. Ho sentito con le mie orecchie dalla commessa di un negozio di generi alimentari: "Ci andai ieri mattina alla posta". Avrà avuto 25 anni.
> A mio avviso, sono molti gli elementi che influiscono sulla scelta del tempo verbale: gusto personale, usi localistici, livello d'istruzione, ecc.



Questa frase a me suona nel gusto 'enfatico' di narrazione di cui parlavo ieri, nota infatti l'inversione operata da questa persona (che infatti non fa iniziare la frase con l'avverbio di tempo..). 

Tipo: 
Sì, davvero, c'andai (perché nota bene che CI -staccato- andai non si DICE in lingua parlata, si attacca) ieri mattina alla posta, ma a lui non lo vidi..' (=cosa bizzarra, come già messo nel mio post precedente). 

Una frase isolata così vuol dire poco, cosa intendeva quella persona, l'inversione è un indizio di qualcos'altro... 

E comunque Olaszinho, per quanto uno si possa sforzare, per essere madrelingua bisogna essere madrelingua (di un dialetto o di una lingua). 

Sono sicura che altri toscani daranno un loro parere, basta aspettare...



effeundici said:


> Qua, in provincia di Firenze, direi che si parla esattamente come da te. _Ieri venne l'Anna _suona pari pari come _Uora uora arrivò u' ferribbotte._
> 
> Beh, pensandoci bene, mi sembra che la tua descrizione sia molto azzeccata.
> 
> Esempio; racconto della mia vita (immaginaria).
> 
> _Sono nato a Greve nel '72_ (non uso il passato remoto perché nacqui suona arcaico), e _ho giocato nella Fiorentina per 5 anni dall'85 al '90._ (non lo uso perché il fatto non è circoscritto ma esteso)
> 
> _Nella Fiorentina??? E poi??_
> 
> _Eh, poi mi ruppi un ginocchio e mi toccò smettere_ (lo uso perché lontano e circoscritto)
> 
> A me sembra che torni!





Grazie Effeundici. 
I nostri ultimi 2 post si sono incrociati. 
Anch'io la vedo proprio così...


----------



## francisgranada

One1 said:


> ... Ma te lo stai sognando? ...



No, lo sto osservando ...  (oltre le mie sperienzie limitate, anche su questo thread ).



> thread non ha traduzione in italiano, è un termine inglese comunemente utilizzato in informatica per indicare più "fili di esecuzione" all'interno di un processo. In Italiano, puoi tradurlo con "discussione", visto il contesto in cui lo stai utilizzando. Il "filo del discorso" significa un'altra cosa.


Grazie  (essendo un _informatico _di professione, il significato inglese mi è chiaro).


----------



## One1

gc200000 said:


> Nel dialetto siciliano, il passato remoto si usa ovviamente sempre, perché praticamente non esiste il passato prossimo. Ma in italiano parlato il passato prossimo è molto più frequente. Ad esempio, non sono affatto d'accordo per quanto riguarda le frasi sul nonno e su Santo Stefano. Tu ribadirai che per l'italiano standard è così e io ribadirò che non sono d'accordo.
> 
> A mio avviso:
> 
> _"Santo Stefano è nato nel 969 a Strigonia ed è morto nel 1038 a Buda"
> _ oppure
> _"Santo Stefano nacque nel 969 a Strigonia e morì nel 1038 a Buda "_
> _
> e
> 
> "Mio nonno è nato nel 1920 a Roma ed è morto nel 1990 a Napoli"
> _ oppure
> _"__Mio nonno nacque nel 1920 a Roma e __morì __nel 1990 a Napoli__"_
> 
> 
> Ottimo l'esempio di effeundici, sono d'accordo con lui.


Io ribadisco che "dipende". Se stai parlando con l'amico puoi usare il passato prossimo per il nonno, ma se stai parlando in una conferenza della tua vita e dei tuoi familiari usi il passato remoto. Se stai narrando la la storia della tua azienda sul tuo sito dici: "L'Inter venne fondata a Milano nel 1920, in via dei martiri 15, dove un gruppo di persone soleva incontrarsi per praticare il giuoco del calcio. Il primo presidente fu Erminio delle Alpi che diede una rapida spinta allo sviluppo dell'azienda nei primi anni di vita". Non c'è alcuna deriva nell'uso del passato remoto.

ps: seeee, vabbè, Santo stefano al passato prossimo, non ci siamo. Sembra un discorso da terza elementare, un discorso "nozionistico".



francisgranada said:


> No, lo sto osservando ...  (oltre le mie sperienzie limitate, anche su questo thread ).
> 
> 
> Grazie  (essendo un _informatico _di professione, il significato inglese mi è chiaro).



Devi osservare più attentamente, amico ungherese.


----------



## marco.cur

Riepilogando: il passato remoto non sta cadendo in disuso, semplicemente da alcune parti si usa di più, in altre di meno; ma anche dove si usa meno in determinati contesti lo si usa comunque, per esempio nella narrazione di un fatto storico.

Non penso che sia in atto un mutamento delle abitudini linguistiche, in merito all'uso del passato remoto; ci sono delle differenze da regione a regione influenzate dalla lingua locale che ci sono sempre state e sempre ci saranno (vivaddio).


----------



## One1

Concordo, Marco. E per concludere:

_La canzone di Marinella

(di De Andrè, un ligure, un settentrionale che non avrebbe dovuto usare quasi mai il passato remoto, no?)

Questa di Marinella è la storia vera
che scivolò nel fiume a primavera
ma il vento che la vide così bella
dal fiume la portò sopra una stella
x---x_

In realtà De Andrè era un fine conoscitore della lingua italiana.

Agli antipodi: se la Sicilia conosce solo il passato remoto, il Piemonte (ma anche la Liguria) conosce solo il passato prossimo:

_In piemontese il tempo verbale che in italiano corrisponde al passato remoto è scomparso dall'uso fin dal '700. Viene usato al suo posto il passato prossimo: Una settimana fa andai si traduce na sman-a fa i son andàit. Al limite se si tratta di tempi molto remoti si utilizza il trapassato prossimo : Ci andai dieci anni fa diventa I j'era andaje ch'a l'é des agn. Questa caratteristica è cosi profonda che anche nel parlare in Italiano i Piemontesi utilizzano molto raramente il passato remoto._

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lingua_piemontese

Sottolineo che stiamo parlando di "Lingua Piemontese" e "Lingua Siciliana", non della "Lingua Italiana". Chi non è italiano, come il nostro amico "ungherese", non immagina nemmeno lontanamente quanto la propria lingua "madre" possa influenzare l'uso corretto della lingua "ufficiale", l'italiano, che è la lingua "franca" per i popoli che abitano la penisola italiana, in vigore da appena 150 anni.


----------



## francisgranada

marco.cur said:


> Non penso che sia in atto un mutamento delle abitudini linguistiche, in merito all'uso del passato remoto; ci sono delle differenze da regione a regione influenzate dalla lingua locale che ci sono sempre state e sempre ci saranno (vivaddio).



Grazie, quest' è un'opinione chiara e comprensibile. Volendo, possono reagire anche gli atri italiani sul forum, cioè _se notino un cambiamento_ nell'uso del passato remoto vs. passato prossimo, diciamo durante le ultime decine di anni. 




One1 said:


> Chi non è italiano, come il  nostro amico "ungherese", non immagina nemmeno lontanamente quanto la  propria lingua "madre" possa influenzare l'uso corretto della lingua  "ufficiale", l'italiano, che è la lingua "franca" per i popoli che  abitano la penisola italiana, in vigore da appena 150 anni.



Non voglio continuare in tuo stile, ma mi permetto di reagire: fino ad oggi non sapevo, che solamente gli "italiani" fossero capaci di immaginare, quanto la  propria lingua "madre" possa influenzare l'uso corretto della lingua  "ufficiale"...  Mi scusa, ma che senso hanno dichiarazioni di questo tipo?? 



One1 said:


> Devi osservare più attentamente, amico ungherese.



Ripeto: "... anche su questo thread".


----------



## MünchnerFax

One1 said:


> (a me mi*** piace il passato remoto ed insieme ad Olaszinho, non lo "eliminerei" dall'italiano... )
> 
> ***_a me mi_ - prego di non correggere (qui usato con piena responsabilità e consapevolezza delle possibili conseguenze ... )
> 
> 
> 
> Te lo correggo, invece, perché è errore molto molto grave.
Click to expand...

En passant, la tesi dell'errore blu è già stata confutata su questi e altri schermi.


----------



## elena73

Del 'a me mi' ne abbiamo parlato anche qui (c'è anche un post con una piccola ricerca 'storica' su testi del '500-'600): 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1920708


----------



## francisgranada

elena73 said:


> Del 'a me mi' ne abbiamo parlato anche qui (c'è anche un post con una piccola ricerca 'storica' su testi del '500-'600):
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1920708



Grazie, anche a MünchnerFax (qualcosa ne ho letto gia prima, qui l'ho usata questa espressione _apposta_, con un po' di humor ...).


----------



## ric.nic

In lingua veneta non esiste il passato remoto, neanche nella zona del *L*azio lo sento molto.


----------



## olaszinho

del *L*azio lo sento molto

Nel Lazio non so, a Roma lo si sente e come, ma dipende molto dalla persona e dal suo stile espositivo. Conosco romani che lo usano molto, altri meno ed altri per niente.


----------



## MAVERIK

elena73 said:


> Francis, devi dire thread, filo non si usa.
> Ho inviato un PM a un altro toscano, vediamo se ci risponde (magari ci vorrà un po'..).


 
Io personalmente uso spesso il passato remoto in frasi del genere se parlo con delle persone che non conosco da molto... nel colloquiale con gli amici molto meno.. dipende molto, secondo me , dalla zona nella quale si vive e dalle abitudini..

A Livorno , il passato remoto è molto usato!!

Mave


----------



## ric.nic

Usare il passato remoto nel parlare di tutti i giorni aiuta molto anche con le forme verbali passate dell'inglese secondo me
Io ad esempio faccio fatica a regolarmi se usare il past simple o il present perfect, dal momento che non uso il passato remoto ne quando parlo in veneto ne quando parlo in italiano


----------



## elena73

ric.nic said:


> Usare il passato remoto nel parlare di tutti i giorni aiuta molto anche con le forme verbali passate dell'inglese secondo me
> Io ad esempio faccio fatica a regolarmi se usare il past simple o il present perfect, dal momento che non uso il passato remoto ne quando parlo in veneto ne quando parlo in italiano



E' vero. Infatti ricordo di aver consigliato a un corso (di principianti) di inglese: pensate la frase 'alla siciliana', lo feci, lo vidi... Secondo me aiuta molto. 

Mav, ma da te 'Ieri venne l'Anna' si dice? 'Da piccolo frequentai le elementari xy' a un amico toscano che conosci bene tu lo diresti?


----------



## olaszinho

Usare il passato remoto nel parlare di tutti i giorni aiuta molto anche con le forme verbali passate dell'inglese secondo me
Io ad esempio faccio fatica a regolarmi se usare il past simple o il present perfect, dal momento che non uso il passato remoto ne quando parlo in veneto ne quando parlo in italiano

Aiuta soprattutto con lo spagnolo. Le forme sono simili, ma quelle italiane molto più irregolari. Per me apprendere il "preterito indefinido" spagnolo è stata una passeggiata. 

E' vero. Infatti ricordo di aver consigliato a un corso (di principianti) di inglese: pensate la frase 'alla siciliana', lo feci, lo vidi... Secondo me aiuta molto. 


Elena, non sarà che il grossetano risente un po' del laziale o dell'umbro e si allonta sintatticamente e foneticamente dal fiorentino, ad esempio ?! L'uso classico del fiorentino è praticamente coincidente con quello spagnolo (_pretérito indefinido/ pretérito perfecto_) e si avvicina un sacco a quello inglese (S_imple past/Present perfect_).


----------



## elena73

effeundici said:


> Qua, in provincia di Firenze, direi che si parla esattamente come da te.



La risposta te l'ha già data questo utente del fiorentino, che ha letto tutto quello che ho scritto e che è tra l'altro intervenuto 'di sua sponte'. 

In più io a GR non ho parenti (a parte mio marito e i suoi parenti), tutti i miei parenti sono sparsi nel senese e nel fiorentino, ho studiato (e vissuto conseguentemente a Siena), ti ho messo esempi di miei amici toscani da facebook, dovresti valutare la possibilità che ti stia dicendo cose realistiche. Se vuoi continuare a credere che per noi sia normale dire 'Ieri andai a Roma' sei comunque liberissimo di farlo. 

Comunque ti assicuro che dire ad un toscano 'influenze linguistiche umbre o laziali' è come accusarlo di essere un eretico. Su certe cose non si scherza 

P.S. Ma tu di dove sei?

EDIT: Ti mando in PM il link a un video di un ex sindaco di GR, così ti sincererai di come parliamo qua a GR.


----------



## Martesa

olaszinho said:


> Questo non è corretto, a mio avviso. Soltanto alcune grammatiche per stranieri dicono che il passato remoto non è usato nella lingua parlata. Di certo è vero che in alcune regioni, prevalentemente del nord, il passato remoto non è usato nella lingua parlata. Ciononostante persino Bossi ed altri lombardi usano il passato remoto quando parlano in televisione.  Non capisco perché si debba generalizzare dicendo il passato remoto non è utilizzato. L'affermazione sopra citata risponde a verità soltanto per la variante settentrionale. Se uno straniero vivesse in Toscana o in Campania, e ve ne sono moltissimi, non potrebbe non usare il passato remoto.
> Ciò che mi fa sorridere è il fatto che "tanto tempo fa scaricai da internet" suoni ad alcuni forumisti "ridicolo" o "affettato". E' una forma correttissima proprio dell'italiano standard e prescritto da tutte le grammatiche delle elementari, non dico quelle del liceo.
> Vorrei ricordare che gli aggettivi prossimo e remoto non c'entrano nulla con la vicinanza temporale dell'azione: si dovrebbero chiamare infatti perfetto semplice e composto, come in molte altre lingue. Passato remoto non vuol dire che l'azione sia avvenuta tanto tempo fa. Il passato remoto dovrebbe usarsi per le azioni concluse e senza alcuna relazione col presente, generalmente antecedenti le 24 ore. Questo almeno per la grammatica normativa. Poi ognuno faccia ciò che preferisce, ma non s’irrida ad esempi più che corretti.
> Mi scuso per aver trattato ancora quest'argomento in questo "thread". Non lo farò più. Promesso.
> 
> 
> Questo mio messaggio era in risposta ad un'osservazione di FRancisgranada, pubblicato in un altro filo di discussione. Era stato consigliato vivamente di spostarlo ed aprire un nuovo argomento relativo all'uso del passato remoto in Italia.  Così ho fatto.


Hai ragione, il passato remoto si usa per le azioni concluse, anche da poco tempo, come in inglese


----------



## Pietruzzo

Martesa said:


> Hai ragione, il passato remoto si usa per le azioni concluse, anche da poco tempo, come in inglese


Solo per curiosità, hai letto tutti gli altri post prima di uscirtene con questa "sentenza"? Io non ho tempo di farlo in questo momento ma posso assicurarti che inglese e italiano hanno regole un po' diverse. Per esempio "Ieri andai al mare" è sbagliato. Si dice "Ieri sono andato al mare".


----------



## Martesa

No, non e sbagliato. E corretto. Cosi si dice anche nel sud e in Toscana. In Spagnolo e Portuguese si usa sempre il passato remoto per un azione conclusa.



Martesa said:


> No, non e sbagliato. E corretto. Cosi si dice anche nel sud e in Toscana. In Spagnolo e Portuguese si usa sempre il passato remoto per un azione conclusa.


Il problema e che il passato remoto e piu difficile, per questo non si usa in qualchi regioni d'Italia.

E in Alto Adige, almeno in televisione, "Un passo dal cielo" si usa sempre il passato remoto.


----------



## GabrielH

Martesa said:


> In Spagnolo e Portuguese si usa sempre il passato remoto per un azione conclusa.


Scusa, ma ne sei davvero sicura?

L'italiano ha un tempo verbale semplice per parlare del passato, che è appunto il passato remoto. Il portoghese ne ha due, e uno di questi due è usato quando un'azione è accaduta prima di un'altra ancora nel passato. Tuttavia, non è perché il portoghese ha dei tempi verbali semplici al passato che saranno uguali.

In portoghese solo uno di questi due è molto usato ed è usato sia per esprimere che "Dante nacque nel 1265..." sia per dire "un bambino è nato due ore fa nel mio quartiere...".

Se lo dici così, si potrebbe affermare anche che il tempo composto del portoghese che possiede la forma "avere al presente + participio passato" è uguale al passato prossimo perché anche esso ha quella forma. Però questi due tempi vogliono dire cose ben diverse.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA:*
> 
> Come fatto notare questa discussione è molto lunga è ha ricevuto tanti contributi importanti.
> Leggiamoli TUTTI prima di inserire un nuovo messaggio per ripetere cose già dette o, ancor peggio, già indicate come errate.
> Grazie


----------



## Pietruzzo

Martesa said:


> No, non e sbagliato. E corretto. Cosi si dice anche nel sud e in Toscana. In Spagnolo e Portuguese si usa sempre il passato remoto per un azione conclusa.
> 
> 
> Il problema e che il passato remoto e piu difficile, per questo non si usa in qualchi regioni d'Italia.
> 
> 
> E in Alto Adige, almeno in televisione, "Un passo dal cielo" si usa sempre il passato remoto.


Se parliamo in italiano standard di questo secolo dobbiamo dire "ieri sono andato al mare". I casi regionali o internazionali possono essere diversi.  Comunque nel mio angolo di sud useremmo il passato prossimo (mai generalizzare)


----------



## Martesa

Pietruzzo said:


> Se parliamo in italiano standard di questo secolo dobbiamo dire "ieri sono andato al mare". I casi regionali o internazionali possono essere diversi.  Comunque nel mio angolo di sud useremmo il passato prossimo (mai generalizzare)




In Sicilia e Calabria e anche qualchi parti della Puglia, o Toscana? Specialmente nel Toscana, il cui dialetto divenne la lingua italiana standard, si usa il passato remoto. Questo e molto significante!


----------



## Olaszinhok

Allego il link dell'Accademia della Crusca: Accademia della Crusca
Aggiungerei soltanto che non è consigliabile emettere giudizi perentori come "giusto" o "sbagliato" sull'uso di un tempo come il passato remoto, per di più in una situazione variegata come quella italiana, in cui l'uso di questo tempo  può essere influenzato da varie ragioni di ordine geografico, culturale, psicologico, ecc.

P.S. Olaszinho sono sempre io, anche se nel frattempo mi sono moltiplicato!


----------



## Martesa

Non capii l'ultima frase!


----------



## Olaszinhok

Martesa said:


> Non capii l'ultima frase!



In questo caso direi decisamente "Non ho capito l'ultima frase". 

Nulla, era solo una battuta sul cambiamento del mio nomignolo.


----------



## Martesa

Olaszinhok said:


> In questo caso direi decisamente "Non ho capito l'ultima frase".
> 
> Nulla, era solo una battuta sul cambiamento del mio nomignolo.



Ho usato il passato remoto apposta.



franz rod said:


> Non c'entra nulla il "non-uso" del passato remoto con il ricordo del sud Italia.  Semplicemente l'uso di questo tempo non fa parte della "parlata" locale, influenzata dai dialetti.
> 
> Comunque i dialetti sono inferiori e meno sofisticati della "lingua madre", sia per il loro uso in un ambito territoriale ristretto, sia per le regole grammaticali spesso non codificate, per la scarsa tradizione letteraria, per non avere una storia alle spalle, per l'uso in contesti che spesso poco si discostano da quello prettamente familiare, ...



I dialetti non sono inferiore e meno sofisticati della lingua madre.  Invece hanno parole piu vicino al latino della "lingua madre".



gc200000 said:


> Nel dialetto siciliano, il passato remoto si usa ovviamente sempre, perché praticamente non esiste il passato prossimo. Ma in italiano parlato il passato prossimo è molto più frequente. Ad esempio, non sono affatto d'accordo per quanto riguarda le frasi sul nonno e su Santo Stefano. Tu ribadirai che per l'italiano standard è così e io ribadirò che non sono d'accordo.
> 
> A mio avviso:
> 
> _"Santo Stefano è nato nel 969 a Strigonia ed è morto nel 1038 a Buda" _
> oppure
> _"Santo Stefano nacque nel 969 a Strigonia e morì nel 1038 a Buda "_
> 
> _e
> 
> "Mio nonno è nato nel 1920 a Roma ed è morto nel 1990 a Napoli" _
> oppure
> _"Mio nonno nacque nel 1920 a Roma e morì nel 1990 a Napoli"_
> 
> 
> Ottimo l'esempio di effeundici, sono d'accordo con lui.



Per me il dialetto siciliano e grammaticalmente superiore a altri dialetti.


----------



## francisgranada

Olaszinhok said:


> P.S. Olaszinho sono sempre io, anche se nel frattempo mi sono moltiplicato!


 (ho capito)


----------



## Olaszinhok

Szia! Per te non era poi così difficile...


----------



## Martesa

Olaszinhok said:


> Szia! Per te non era poi così difficile...[/QUOTE
> 
> Ho un app con i verbi italiani.  In Spagnolo era facile perche usava (in Canada e Spagna) o l'imperfetto o il preterito. Le regole sono quasi come quelle del'inglese.
> 
> Le sarei molto grata se potrebbe corregere i miei errore.


Cosa vuol dire Szia!


----------



## florentia64

primo_cerchio said:


> +Vorrei sapere se qualcuno di voi usa realmente nellla lingua parlata il passato remoto.
> 
> Lo fanno senz'altro i toscani. E gli altri?





primo_cerchio said:


> +Vorrei sapere se qualcuno di voi usa realmente nellla lingua parlata il passato remoto.
> 
> Lo fanno senz'altro i toscani. E gli altri?





primo_cerchio said:


> +Vorrei sapere se qualcuno di voi usa realmente nellla lingua parlata il passato remoto.
> 
> Lo fanno senz'altro i toscani. E gli altri?



mah, a Firenze (città) il p.r. mi sembra si usi ben poco.  Credo che venga usato di più in provincia.


----------



## Olaszinhok

florentia64 said:


> mah, a Firenze (città) il p.r. mi sembra si usi ben poco.  Credo che venga usato di più in provincia.


Peccato, vuol dire che anche i fiorentini hanno subito l'influenza del modello settentrionale. Tuttavia ho conoscenti fiorentini e posso assicurare che  essi usano il passato remoto nel parlato, più o meno spesso, se non altro rispetto ad altri italiani che non lo usano davvero mai.


----------



## Simpide Omero

olaszinho said:


> Usare il passato remoto nel parlare di tutti i giorni aiuta molto anche con le forme verbali passate dell'inglese secondo me
> Io ad esempio faccio fatica a regolarmi se usare il past simple o il present perfect, dal momento che non uso il passato remoto ne quando parlo in veneto ne quando parlo in italiano
> 
> Aiuta soprattutto con lo spagnolo. Le forme sono simili, ma quelle italiane molto più irregolari. Per me apprendere il "preterito indefinido" spagnolo è stata una passeggiata.
> 
> E' vero. Infatti ricordo di aver consigliato a un corso (di principianti) di inglese: pensate la frase 'alla siciliana', lo feci, lo vidi... Secondo me aiuta molto.
> 
> 
> Elena, non sarà che il grossetano risente un po' del laziale o dell'umbro e si allonta sintatticamente e foneticamente dal fiorentino, ad esempio ?! L'uso classico del fiorentino è praticamente coincidente con quello spagnolo (_pretérito indefinido/ pretérito perfecto_) e si avvicina un sacco a quello inglese (S_imple past/Present perfect_).



In realtà in inglese il meccanismo è completamente diverso come spiega lo youtuber madrelingua JoEnglish nel suo video "Past Simple V Present Perfect? FINALMENTE una spiegazione CHIARA!!"

PS.: confermo che qui al Nord di fatto il p.r. si usa solo in contesti molto formali

Buon WE a tutti


----------



## Simpide Omero

Martesa said:


> No, non e sbagliato. E corretto. Cosi si dice anche nel sud e in Toscana. In Spagnolo e Portuguese si usa sempre il passato remoto per un azione conclusa.
> 
> 
> Il problema e che il passato remoto e piu difficile, per questo non si usa in qualchi regioni d'Italia.
> 
> 
> E in Alto Adige, almeno in televisione, "Un passo dal cielo" si usa sempre il passato remoto.



in realtà in quell'area dell'Alto Adige, cosi' come nel 90% di quella prov. a., si usa il tedesco.. raramente una fiction italiana rappresenta corretamente le parlate locali delle ambientazioni (pensate a quella su De Andre' dove lo stesso parlava con accento romanesco.. 🙃 )



Martesa said:


> Per me il dialetto siciliano e grammaticalmente superiore a altri dialetti.



in che senso una grammatica potrebbe essere "superiore" ad un'altra?


----------

